# What are good regional info websites?



## Wanderful (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to put together a list of good (active) Yahoo groups, website forums or informational websites (or blogs or newsletters) that serve the English speaking population in Mexico. If you know of such a site please share it with me, including any that might serve any of the cities or regions listed below. If you already know of such a list, please let me know too! Thank you!

Baja California and Northern Region 
Ensenada – Loreto - La Paz - Los Cabos– Todos Santos – Mazatlan – Guaymas/San Carlos

The Colonial Heartland 
Puerto Vallarta – Guadalajara/Zapopan, Lake Chapala/Ajijic - Guanajuato - Querétaro - San Miguel de Allende – Pátzcuaro – Morelia - San Luis Potosi

Central Mexico and Mexico City, DF
Mexico City, D.F. – Cuernavaca - Puebla 

Southern Mexico and The Gulf
Zihuatanejo – Acapulco - Oaxaca – San Cristobal de las Casas – Tuxtla Gutierrez - Veracruz - Jalapa

Yucatan Peninsula
Merida – Campeche – Progresso - Cancun –Tulum – Isla Mujeres – Isla Cozumel – Puerto Morelos - Playa del Carmen - Chetumal


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wanderful said:


> I would like to put together a list of good (active) Yahoo groups, website forums or informational websites (or blogs or newsletters) that serve the English speaking population in Mexico. If you know of such a site please share it with me, including any that might serve any of the cities or regions listed below. If you already know of such a list, please let me know too! Thank you!
> 
> Baja California and Northern Region
> Ensenada – Loreto - La Paz - Los Cabos– Todos Santos – Mazatlan – Guaymas/San Carlos
> ...


However, the rules don't permit posts that name or give links to sites similar to this one. You can't recommend the competition!


----------



## Wanderful (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> However, the rules don't permit posts that name or give links to sites similar to this one. You can't recommend the competition!


Gosh. That's unfortunate. If anyone would care to reply with such info to me directly, I'd appreciate it. For every person who gives me the name or link to such a forum or site, I will also promise to send them the full list when I compile it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not look at the Yahoo site and check their lists?


----------



## Wanderful (Jul 6, 2009)

*to answer*



chicois8 said:


> Why not look at the Yahoo site and check their lists?


Thanks for your reply. I know quite a few Yahoo groups that are for expats, but searching Yahoo to try to find more hasn't been very productive. 

But _besides_ Yahoo groups, I know there are forums that are independent websites. Some regions and cities around Mexico have such regional or city-centric expat forums. I know of a few. They don't typically advertise, so it's often a matter of word-of-mouth.

If anyone knows of such a forum for English speaking residents of Mexico, I would love to hear from you. Please send me a private message through this system.

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You want websites or message boards ?? Big difference


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Wanderful said:


> I would like to put together a list of good (active) Yahoo groups, website forums or informational websites (or blogs or newsletters) that serve the English speaking population in Mexico. If you know of such a site please share it with me, including any that might serve any of the cities or regions listed below. If you already know of such a list, please let me know too! Thank you!
> 
> Baja California and Northern Region
> Ensenada – Loreto - La Paz - Los Cabos– Todos Santos – Mazatlan – Guaymas/San Carlos
> ...


I can envision why you might be looking for this sort of info 

It is not perfect - but I took the string "English speaking population in Mexico" (from your post) and did a google search. It found this forum and another called boardreader dot com - which I had never heard of before. They provide a search engine of forums/boards etc which contain a certain string in a given timeframe/language etc. So if you feed it Queretaro - in theory you could look at all the links the search returns and figure out if they are useful. I have no idea what the collection of sites they use for their searches - but maybe you can contact them. If you have a site you find useful (like exportforum) ask them to include it in their search list. In that way you would be promoting the use of THIS forum (and the mods should like that  )

From their 'about' page :

"BoardReader was developed to address the shortcomings of current search engine technology to accurately find and display information contained on the Web's forums and message boards. Founded in May 2000 by engineers and students from the University of Michigan, Boardreader uses proprietary software that allows users to search multiple message boards simultaneously, allowing users to share information in a truly global sense."

Sounds interesting but I can think of a few ways to improve it - like allowing you to exclude sites.

Edit : expatforum must already be in their search list.


----------

